# ISO "Chicago style" fried rice & shrimp/lobster sauce



## lolawilford (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm from the Chicago area, when I lived there we had fried rice with just bean sprouts, green onions, meat of choice, and egg. I moved out of that area and they have peas and carrots and white onions. I need an authentic recipe from that area. Does anyone have one, and also shrimp with lobster sauce. Down here it is a white sauce with big peices of pork. Anyone from the Midwest (chicago area) that has authentic recipes. I didn't know until I moved here that different regions serve different food but I miss home.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, Lola. Fried rice is one of those things, like soup, where you can throw in whatever you have on hand - cooked or raw meat or seafood and veggies. Here's a basic recipe: Fried Rice. I'd add 1/2-1 cup of bean sprouts and whatever else you want. I like to load mine up with veggies - usually at least two colors of peppers, celery, and yellow onions. 

And here's a recipe for Shrimp with Lobster Sauce 

HTH.


----------

